# Opinions on spray bottle



## Apollo's Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

Yesterday I decided to try using a spray bottle to squirt my GR with water any time he got into something he wasn't supposed to. I first gave him a 'leave it' command and sprayed if he didn't obey. I try not to let him know it's me doing the spraying and I praise him when he leaves whatever it is he was into alone. This seems to be working and it doesn't seem to scare the pup and it certainly isn't hurting him.

Does anyone see a problem with this type of training? I guess it can be seen as negative reinforcement but it's the only thing that has worked so far. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not sure the politically correct answer on this or if there even is one. The only reason that I wouldn't use water or a spray bottle is just that I wouldn't want to make mine afraid of water in anyway. I love how my dogs play in the sprinkler with the kids or take a drink from a running hose. Not sure a spray bottle of water would deter that or not. 


Tiffany


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

This worked for a few days with Wilson, then he decided it was all a big game. Kind of hard to discipline when everything in life is a big game!


----------



## FurOnFour (Jun 10, 2008)

My Golden loves it when I spray her with a water bottle. Had to change and put Listerine (the Dollar Store brand) in the bottle instead of water. I can safely spray this right into her mouth and it won't hurt her. I guess you could dilute it a little if you wanted but this might not be as affective.

Listerine will also repel mosquitoes so I lightly spray Ginger before our walk in the evenings. Yesterday we were being bitten by bugs that we couldn't even see. My daughter called them "no see 'um" bugs. This was around 5 p.m.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sadie was the same as Wilson --- she barks crazily when we are approaching the trailhead for our walk. Spray worked for 3 days - then was easy to ignore -- no big deal to her


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama loved the spray bottle. I usually used it when he was trying to pick up the cats by their head or neck and ended up hitting the cats. They were not happy. I just used plain water though. Good luck in trying it. Some dogs respond very well to it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

In my opinion, dogs can be very different in what they need to get the message. Lucky loves water....spraying water into his face brought a gleam in his eye and a woof of excitement....

Ha, bitter apple spray turned into a big game too......

Time out worked well for hiim. Spraying bitter apple on his tongue as he was chewing something worked well to deter future chewing on that particular object. And treat rewards could set him on good behavior.

Good luck!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

We use the spray bottle of water mixed with vinegar along with the "ah-ah" sound very effectively. My trainer suggested it and I use a very dilute mixture. Apparently the vinegar is quite unappealing!


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

The spray bottle worked with Fergus for about a week - then he got a direct hit in the mouth from that moment forward it was a game. 

He use to ignore the hose but now he goes crazy when we get the hose out and if you don't spray him he runs up and will nudge your hand until you do.

I think you need to add something to the water for it to be effective but I don't know what - I would be concerned about getting something in his eyes that could hurt him.

Dave


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

If I pick the spray bottle up, Tucker runs at me with his mouth open. He will try and catch all of the water. Needless to say, the spray bottle is rather ineffective in our house.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I have used almost exclusively positive training methods with Rookie. My personal choice is to use positive training to teach him the commands. If he knows the command and is ignoring you, then I would consider very mild negative reinforcement.

For instance, I make a really loud, unpleasant UH-UH noise if he doesn't obey. I have also used a spray bottle for a very short period of time when I was having trouble with Rookie playing tug-of-war with the leash while out on a walk. I didn't use it to teach him any of his commands, I used it when he knew the command but chose to ignore me. In my case, I did let him see the bottle. After having to spray him a few times when he didn't obey, all I had to do was take the bottle out of my pocket and he would obey immediately.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus doesn't even turn around anymore when I spray him! I used to use it just when he was barking at people in front of the house, but now he keeps on barking right through the sprays. I don't bother with it anymore, in fact I use the spray bottle to spray clothes when I'm ironing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I never needed to use that. The loud eh eh! Worked great.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine all think the water bottle is great.... They loved getting sprayed..........


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I use it with Maddie. She has a BAD barking problem. I'm not consistent with it, so I don't think my answer helps. She isn't afraid of water, and she KNOWs what comes out of it if she barks...I just have to be on my toes when she does bark...which I'm usually not! ROFL


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

If the spray bottle is effective, it certainly isn't a harmful negative correction. But as you see from lots of the other posters, to some dogs it will turn into a big game.

I have tried it on my dogs to stop barking. Nobody is particularly phased by it one way or the other and the dachshunds will bark right through it. My JRT is the only one who has a reaction and he goes nuts. For him it was a big negative. He just tries to viciously attack the bottle. If he even sees it come out, he starts growling. So for him, it wasn't a good method and we had to discontinue it. He saw the bottle as something bad, but never made the connection between his behavior and a consequence, he just wanted to attack.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

My trainer suggested it to me and didn't have any real problem with it but Allee didn't stop at all. She actually liked the water. The trainer then said to mix some vinegar in the water and see what she did. I didn't really like the idea of that so I've stopped with the spray bottle all together.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Worked great with Diesel when he would bark at other dogs on walks as he quickly learnt the connection and disliked the bottle even though he loves the hose. Willow thinks the bottle is a game so it is useless on her.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just started using this yesterday, just plain water. We love to sit out oon our porch and play games and don't want to leave Charlie in the house, but as soon as any of the neighbors comes out he starts barking and won't stop. One spray and he immediately came next to us and layed down. Even when the neighbor stayed out he didn't make a sound. Hopefully he won't get "immuned" to it......


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

desilu said:


> We use the spray bottle of water mixed with vinegar along with the "ah-ah" sound very effectively. My trainer suggested it and I use a very dilute mixture. Apparently the vinegar is quite unappealing!


So, you use the spray bottle and liquid mixture as an _aversive?_ I thought only we knuckle-dragging fieldwork trainers did such things! :doh:

Perhaps it's just a matter of _which_ aversive?

EvanG


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I just started using this yesterday, just plain water. We love to sit out oon our porch and play games and don't want to leave Charlie in the house, but as soon as any of the neighbors comes out he starts barking and won't stop. One spray and he immediately came next to us and layed down. Even when the neighbor stayed out he didn't make a sound. Hopefully he won't get "immuned" to it......


update.......today when we were outside and the neighbor came out Charlie looked at her and immediately ran back to the door and wanted to come in :doh::doh:, not quite was I was going for. I got him to come back out and started playing with him and told him what a good boy he was, but he didn't bark


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> update.......today when we were outside and the neighbor came out Charlie looked at her and immediately ran back to the door and wanted to come in :doh::doh:, not quite was I was going for. I got him to come back out and started playing with him and told him what a good boy he was, but he didn't bark


Some goldens are very sensitive to any kind of negative treatment, even what other dogs won't blink an eye at. And you don't know sometimes till you do the wrong thing.
I've told before about how when Gunner was a pup he was laying on my husband's end of the couch. My DH came in , told him to get down in a normal tone of voice and Gunner freaked. You'd have thought he beat him!
It took forever for him to ever get back on the couch with me. If he is on the couch and DH enters the room , he jumps down. and when we are all sitting in the living room, DH, Selka and I are on the couch and Gunner lays by my feet. I feel so bad for him but I can't change it.
He loves my husband too. Until it comes to the couch.

I hope Charlie recovers from his spray experience. : )


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> So, you use the spray bottle and liquid mixture as an aversive? I thought only we knuckle-dragging fieldwork trainers did such things!
> 
> Perhaps it's just a matter of which aversive?
> 
> EvanG


:lol: Gee.......I must be in the wrong place. I'm not a knuckle-dragging fieldwork trainer have always used vinegar and water in spray bottles to "avert" them from unwanted behavior. It's always worked well here....for every breed.

And for those who think Goldens are sensitive.....don't even *think* of getting a Newf. They pout. For hours, days....weeks! (Depending on how mad at you they are). None have ever pouted or gotten mad if I've used the spray when they're acting up. They KNOW they're doing what they shouldn't be.....and KNOW to cut it out when that bottle comes out.

Heck, I don't even have to spray anymore. Just hold up the bottle or say "I'm getting the spray........." They behave immediately. 

Some started out licking, and liking it as puppies. But once they'd mature a bit, apparently their "tastes" changed. They don't even like to hear the word "spray".


----------

